# L1 o.d



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

So, having played around with the 16g method for a few weeks, and after loosing a hour this weekend, would like to know other owners method to pull a 22g, just need a bigger bit to drag me outa my pit, and help wake me up on drive to work


----------



## CallumT (Aug 23, 2013)

The Londinium is not restricted to small doses in my opinion, at all. For the coffees I enjoy, I'm often running 18 - 19g doses in a 20g VST Basket. One of the major problems with much more coffee in the basket than say 19g is that Lever groups store and deliver a fixed volume of water, add to this coffee is added dry and retains alot of water within the puck. More coffee more water is then taken away from this initial fixed volume, meaning that you would struggle to extract a 22g dose properly with the lacking amount of water to pass through the coffee. You can get around this by utilising Fellini moves which would allow to to soak the puck and then top up the group prior to extracting the espresso meaning that youd have enough water in the group to achieve a balanced extraction.

Id personally draw the line at 19g as I don't like the Idea of Fellini moves on a Spring lever group. If this doesn't suffice why not just make 2 coffees its not exactly a chore on a machine like the L1.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Agree that 'less is often more' with a lever. That said, been dosing 20grms with one light/medium blend to get the best out of it - using a 20grm VST. With roasts, such as Londinium offerings, stick to 16grms - occasionally 17grms for espressos and 18grm in flat whites for a bit more punch.


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

Cheers chaps got myself a 22g vst would you say that was to large for a 19g dose?


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

Also what kind off extraction time should I be looking at?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Vst normally work best in the plus or minus 1g range


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Should be fine. Received wisdom says dose range can be within 10% of stated capacity......although VSTs are recommended plus/minus 1grm of stated capacity.


----------



## CallumT (Aug 23, 2013)

Nah big baskets and the superior dispersion of water that the lever group gives just means you can initially store a larger volume of water. difference between a 22g vst and a 20g I imagine to be quite small, and arguably I personally usually use one basket up so 17g plus goes in the 20g VST - 16 to 17 goes in the 18g VST


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

Then my one is a bit large then, unless I try a bit of Fellini move, which I used to do on my pavoni all the time, without knowing it had a name,


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

Arr (that's good to know) guess it should make too much difference,cos as you said the l1 has a set amount of water in the group,


----------

